# What Ever Happened To "WE BUY GUITARS"



## axe4me




----------



## Trumpet Rider

These guys say they do.

"WE BUY LOTS OF INSTRUMENTS DAILY. WE Need all guitars ECT."
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/msd/d/vintage-used-new-guitars-great/7258316116.html


----------



## fitz

axe4me said:


>



Are you contemplating culling the herd?
You should put up a website, and post some outrageous prices  to see if you get any offers you can't refuse.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

We Buy We Buy Guitars bought them out?


----------



## ricksdisconnected

they stopped buying guitars?


----------



## anitoli

They found out they could buy hookers?


----------



## Tiboy

It was replaced with We Buy Houses. Same concept. They give you 50% of fair market value and act they’re doing you a favor.


----------



## AlvisX

I think 48th Street became too expensive of a place to do biz.
All the music stores are gone from there now ?

'89 I was stationed in NYC from Oct to Mar 90
I got a Les Paul Custom at WE BUY and a '67 Flyin V reissue at Sam Ash


----------



## axe4me

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Where is Richie Friedman now?


----------



## ke1234

Newbie here, but saw this post and wanted to share what I know. One of the owners retired I believe a few years back, the other opened a new store called Davidson's Well Strung Guitars on Long Island


----------



## DaDoc

A lot of the old vintage dealers have closed their doors.

I noticed before I let my subscription to "Vintage Guitar" lapse a few years ago there was far fewer advertisers taking out ads with them, used to be they had full-page ads, now it's just a small classified-type ad ad with a website address.

Even Gruhn's has changed, last time I looked it seems they have more new guitars for sale than vintage stuff, it used to be just the opposite.


----------



## El Gringo

AlvisX said:


> I think 48th Street became too expensive of a place to do biz.
> All the music stores are gone from there now ?
> 
> '89 I was stationed in NYC from Oct to Mar 90
> I got a Les Paul Custom at WE BUY and a '67 Flyin V reissue at Sam Ash


I used to visit Manny's when I was in town


----------

